# Plow painting / homemade mounts



## kingquadplowman (Dec 5, 2010)

So.... As the awesome plow season fast approaches, I took a look at my plow (swisher) and realized that it is in desperate need of a little tlc. Just wondering what any body else has used to re-paint their plows. I'm also gonna have my buddy work on a different plow mount system for the Swisher plows. I have had enough of playing with their mounting system for the last 4 years! Any ideas on the would also be great! And some pics of how the home made mounting systems work.

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## hghgrad (Nov 29, 2010)

I just use rustoleum gloss black. Usually hit it in the fall, and periodically through the season. I just sprayed mine yesterday.

I built mine, mounts and all. It works extremely well. Any competent fabricator should be able to come up with something that you won't have any trouble with.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Pics Of my swisher bucket working with my Homemade bracket set up.
have the swisher plow as well which would work just as well.
More Pics of it in my winter plowing saga along with a 4 link blower setup.

thread at
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=121815


----------



## WayneSnow (Nov 27, 2009)

i gave my plow a layer of primer and a few layers of rustoleum black glossy.. turned out great


----------

